

First official release of Ceylon - latchkey
http://ceylon-lang.org/blog/2011/12/20/ceylon-m1-newton/

======
gavinking
Hi folks, if you have any questions/feedback about the language or this
release or our future plans, please ask away, I'll monitor this thread.

~~~
timclark
Congratulations on releasing the code! I am looking forward to using the
algebraic types when you get them finished.

